# Y-Achse des Handlings fällt ungebremst nach unten



## Zonder (10 Dezember 2010)

Hallo Leute, habe ein riesen Problem bei einer Anlage mit einem Handling bestehend aus Z-Achse und Y-Achse mit SEW Servo Motoren und SEW Umrichtern. 
Das Problem ist das manchmal die Y-Achse (fährt rauf und runter + hat ein hohes Gewicht) komplett nach unten fällt, so wie der Kunde es geäusert hat pasiert es wenn z.B. die Schutztür geöffnet wird oder Automatik Betrieb verlassen wird.
Normalerweise müsste doch die Bremse sofort einspringen oder sehe ich da was falsch? Ich benutze den Standart Baustein "Erweiterte Buspositionierung" von der SEW Homepage.

Des weiteren hat der Kunde gesagt das mehrmals am Tag die Störmeldung kommt das der Servomotor nicht referenziert ist, und das mitten im Automatikablauf, wo keine Referenzfahrt durchgeführt wird. Die Einrichter drücken dann 2 sek auf Störung quittieren und dann hat der Umrichter auf einmal wieder seine referenz :icon_eek:

Ach ja die Motoren haben einen Absolutwertgeber.


Bitte um Hilfe.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Dezember 2010)

Grundsätzlich kann die Achse ja abfallen wenn Sie aus der Regelung geht,
das kann passieren wenn du Sie Spannungslos machst, Sicheren Halt weg-
nimmst oder die Freigabe wegschaltest ( das geht auch über die Busposi ).
Dann sollte eigendlich die Hardwarebremse einfallen, diese kann vom Regler
direkt angesteuert werden, hast du diese Richtig verdrahtet und auch richtig
Parametriert.
Wie ist es mit der Dimensonierung deiner Achse bzw. mit der Bremse ist diese
richtig ausgelegt? Ich meine ist die Bremse deiner Achse, in der Lage die Last
zu halten oder musst du vielleicht zusätzliche Maßnahmen ergreifen.


----------



## Ralle (10 Dezember 2010)

Also, der Verlust der Referenz bzw. die Fehlermeldung sollte mal untersucht werden. Normalerweise mußt du ja einen Servo mit Absolutwertgeber nicht wirklich referenzieren. Man kann es aber trotzdem tun, damit man z.Bsp beim Ausbau eines Motors nicht alles wieder einrichten muss. Nutzt du eigene Bausteine oder Standardbausteine von SEW? Ich würde mal zuerst nach einem Programmierfehler suchen. Was bei Automatik verlassen passieren soll mußt du festlegen und natürlich auch programmieren. Dazu solltest du mal genauere Aussagen machen, was programmtechnisch passiert. Beim Öffnen der Tür müsste ja sofort der Not-Halt wirksam werden. Aber damit der Servo auch Zeit hat eine Rampe runter zu fahren, muß man ihm zwar den Not-Halt geben (Schnellstop), aber nicht sofort komplett abschalten, sondern weiter bestromen. Oder hat auch SEW die Sicherheitsoption inzwischen im Servo integriert und ihr nutzt diese? Auch dazu solltest du noch etwas sagen. Wichtig ist es zu wissen, dass die mech. Bremsen i.d.R. nur Haltebremsen sind. Wenn man also ein paar Mal aus voller Fahrt die Haltebremse reinhaut und den Motor nicht elektrisch runterbremst, dann nimmt die Bremse durchaus Schaden. Wie schaltet ihr die Bremse? Macht ihr das selbst aus dem Programm heraus, macht das der Servo automatisch (üblich), ist ein Relais oder Schütz dazwischen, kann das hängen?


----------



## Senator42 (10 Dezember 2010)

> Störmeldung kommt das der Servomotor nicht referenziert


wie wird diese meldung kreirt? ist das ein bit vom servo? dann könnte vielleicht eine störung auf der geberleitung oder vom geber sein.
oder ist die meldung "selbst" gemacht, dann vielleicht ein logikfehler.

meine achsen mit abs. sind immer "ref.", bzw. synchron-mit-dem-geber.
zieht man die geberleitung, kommt ein geberfehler und die bremse fällt ein weil die reglerfreigabe aus geht.

liegt die geberleitung parallel zur motorleitung? schleppkabelkanal? wird sie schon am stecker gebogen?


----------



## KvT (10 Dezember 2010)

Zu dem Runterfallen:

Ich kenne mich mit SEW nicht aus, aber wenn keine Bremsenlogik beim Öffnen der Schutztür greift, d.h. die Achse wird spannungslos geschaltet (wie Helmut von der Reparatur schreibt), dann geht's mit Masse mal Erdbeschleunigung abwärts! Deine Bremse hat eine Schließzeit. Bei Lenze werden diese im Motoren Katalog angeben. Nach dieser Zeit hat Deine Bremse, die wahrscheinlich nur als Halte- und nicht las Betriebsbremse ausgelegt ist, ein unlösbares Problem  ....


----------



## Sinix (10 Dezember 2010)

Schließe mich Senator42 und KvT an.

Zum Einen prüfe doch mal dein Steckverbinder am Motor, habe da schon verbogene PINs gehabt. Möglicherweise hast du dort einen Wackler der auf Bremse/Geber wirkt.

Zum Anderen falls du den Standard-Vorlage FB von SEW verwendest kann es sein das deine Bremse bei jedem "move" auf und zu geht. Dazu ist natürlich die Haltebremse nicht geeignet und verschleißt zu schnell. Weis leider nicht mehr welches Bit ich dann verbogen habe, aber Bremse öffnet/schließt sich bei mir mit Reglerfreigabe.

Handelt es sich um eine Neuinstallation oder um eine länger im Betrieb befindliche Anlage?

MfG MK


----------



## trinitaucher (10 Dezember 2010)

Mal allgemein:
Je nachdem wie der Antriebsverstärker arbeitet, wird eine "Haltebremse" meistens erst einfallen, wenn die Achsgeschwindigkeit unter einer gewissen Grenze liegt.
Die Haltebremse soll nicht verschleißen, daher wird sie nur im logischen "Stillstand" schließen.

Wenn einer Achse beim Not-Halt o. ä. unverzüglich die Drehmomentabschaltung greif (STO), der Antrieb also nicht mehr selbstständig runterrampen kann, wird die Achse folglich sofort fallen. Liegt die Istgeschwindigkeit dann oberhalb der maximal zulässigen Stillstandsgrenze (meist so 5 Umdr/Min), ist der Weg nach unten frei 

Daher sollte die Reihenfolge meistens sein:
1. Gesteuertes Stillsetzen
2. Drehmomentabschaltung
Ich glaube das wäre dann Safe Stop 1 (SS1), oder?

Ansonsten hilft nur eine zusätzliche Betriebsbremse.


----------



## Sinix (10 Dezember 2010)

trinitaucher schrieb:


> Ansonsten hilft nur eine zusätzliche Betriebsbremse.



...oder eine Fallsicherung.


----------



## Verpolt (10 Dezember 2010)

@Mäuseklavier



> Morgen kommt der Weihnachtsmann,
> cruist mit dicken Wagen.
> iPod,Smartphone,Flat-Tivi
> Netbook,Spycam und ne Wii
> ...



ROFLMAO


----------

